# Cherub mods



## gtanny (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi All,

after taking advice on here i upgraded my old setup to the one in my sig (cherub and mignon) and i absolutely love it, producing the best coffee i ever have and i love steaming on demand with power.

now i have got used to the unit there is only 1 minor issue i have with it, that stupid drip tray! well not the drip tray itself, for my purposes i only need to empty it once or twice a day max, but the cover, the holes just aint enough, sure it looks pretty but it just holds onto too much water and doesnt actually let it into the tray

has anyone replaced theirs (im sure it wouldnt be too difficult to get some stainless steel mesh that water would pass straight through and cut it to size with much more then a pair of tin snips) but is there a more professional looking solution?

other mods i would be interested in (although not for a while yet) would be a naked portafilter (easy, thats just a purchase), the water tank lid (just could be prettier) and a set of new knobs, again they are mainly astetics but i dont believe i will get a machine that suits me more any time in the future so a few minor tweaks will be nice.

has anyone performed any of the above (the portafiler is an obvious yes to many) or advice on obtaining above mods.

i also hear a lot about PID's but at this moment in time this is a step above my needs... out of curiosity could one be fitted if i changed my mind in the future as preinfusion is mentioned a lot and seems to make a big difference to some people?

most if not all of the above will be months away (if they happen at all) as i still love the machine as it is but its no harm in asking

cheers


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I did another thread on the exact same issue. A chap offered to get some info together for water jet cutting a new drip tray cover. Is yours the square or round drip tray?

I also replaced the water arm on mine with one that matches the steam wand better and prevents burnt fingers when trying to pour larger amounts of water. Once again, look for my thread on it, funinacup can supply the parts.

There's no point putting a PiD on a heat exchanger machine, they are only useful on single or dual boiler systems. Your temp is controlled by a pressure stat on top of the boiler which is a huge mechanical trigger.

My next mod is the drip tray!!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Any updates to this drip tray mod please? I'm just about to embark on a fix.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I too would be interested in a possible "mod" for the drip tray. It is a truly poxy design. My other problem is when you go to wipe the tray, one handed, it slides off! Pisses me off, every time. I believe I may have slightly warped my drip tray by putting it in the dishwasher, so beware


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm thinking of adapting something or maybe getting something made up. Will share design and cost in case anyone else is interested when I get round to it!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Or has additional thoughts.


----------



## gtanny (Jan 6, 2013)

I never did make any mods and just learnt to live with the issue, i did however start getting a drip on my steam knob so i rung fracino and they sent me a new steam fitting which i installed this morning

comparison of old and new

  

and after installation and cleaning

  

slightly bigger and gives a better angle for steaming milk then the default short one.


----------

